# Interesting Opinion on News 24



## Jan (11/8/16)

http://www.news24.com/MyNews24/is-s...moking-set-to-cover-e-cigarettes-too-20160811

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (11/8/16)

“Some e-cigarettes have nicotine, which means they are just as bad as cigarettes – other don’t have nicotine,” he said. “*Now that is a trick by the industry*, saying that governments must only deal with those that have nicotine, which means I as a minister must now spend money to find out which ones do not have nicotine.”

I would like to request that all vendors please stop trying to 'trick' our government into spending more money. God alone knows there really isn't enough to go around.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/8/16)

Thats what I feel like doing..rather spend ur time worrying abt how ARVs end up in the drug world...


----------



## kimbo (11/8/16)

invite the fcker to VapeCon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moolies86 (11/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

I'm not too concerned about the issue of regulation here. For all the fuss kicked up in the States over the FDA regs, the only one that is a real issue is the pre-market application which won't apply here as our market is too small. I guess we will accept any product that has been approved for overseas markets. Manufacturers who want to export to SA will just provide a copy of whatever regulatory testing they have passed in the country of origin. It will also help when ISO releases its first international vaping standards.

The one thing that does concern me is the issue of the availability of liquid nicotine. It will probably not be considered onerous for govt to prohibit the sale and possession of nicotine at home, because vapers can buy juice at shops. But if DIY mixing is taken out of the equation, it will undermine the whole industry. That, for me, is the biggest threat to my vaping. Although, if push comes to shove, I could probably wean myself off nic entirely and just vape zero-nic juice by the time the regulation is promulgated.


----------



## Soutie (11/8/16)

And not to forget the 90% tax they will want to put on vaping products if they regard it as tobacco. This will drive people back to smoking quicker than banning vaping will, it will put it out of the financial reach of pretty much everyone.

But this is South Africa, if they could tax the fresh air they would

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MR_F (11/8/16)

"South African Health Minister Dr Aaron Motsoaledi is not convinced. In a recent interview with SABC, when discussing World No Tobacco Day, he said that e-cigarettes ought to be treated in much the same way that regular tobacco is."


so Basically they need to add Tax to it and charge us more then they make there money just as they do on Stinky's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lukeness (11/8/16)

Unsurprisingly shortsighted comments from the health minister, who seems confused if he really believes that nicotine is the worst thing in a cigarette.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

That is the long and the short of it, @MR_F.

@Lukeness, I think he's just taking a populist position. The masses wanted to hear a non-smoking message, that's what he gave them. When it comes to the actual regulations, I think it will come down to sin taxes and little more. Although, as I say, I'm holding thumbs for the continued availability of DIY nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (11/8/16)

Lukeness said:


> Unsurprisingly shortsighted comments from the health minister, who seems confused if he really believes that nicotine is the worst thing in a cigarette.



Yeah nicotine is definitly the worst thing in a cigarette.

I'll just leave this here.

http://discovermagazine.com/2014/march/13-nicotine-fix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## stevie g (11/8/16)

I don't think we'll ever have a problem sourcing Nicotine on the wholesale side as it is quite easy for connected individuals to get a private lab to make a couple hundred litres of nicotine, it's if they ban sales of nicotine in the retail channel that would present a problem.

However I don't think they can ever stop vaping now that the dam has burst, in New Zealand selling Nic retail is prohibited but I heard that the guys over there are just bypassing the law as they need the effing stuff for crying out loud.

As it stands a law to ban nicotine does not sound practical because -> cigarettes =/ hyprocrisy 

Anyway screw the evil bastards that are trying to protect the killer cigarette industry, like laws are followed in this country anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

@Sprint, the NZ law prohibiting the sale of liquid nic is exactly the thing that worries me. Although they do apparently have a clause which says that individuals can import up to three months supply of liquid nicotine privately. If they ban the sale and possession of liquid nic here, it will doubtless result in a thriving black market.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (11/8/16)

@RichJB I hear you but the funny thing is selling nicotine is already outlawed, only a department of health pharmacist can obtain nicotine, legally speaking of course.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caramia (11/8/16)

"Dr" nogal...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/8/16)

@Sprint, that was my understanding too, that technically we are breaking the law by buying/having nicotine. If the law is already on the books, it would be much easier for them to enforce it. Hopefully it doesn't happen. I remain reasonably optimistic. From what I know, there is no immediate imperative to regulate vaping. So it will be years before it is discussed, papers presented, put out for public comment, and then promulgated.


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (11/8/16)

Grant me the serenety to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and give others the wisdom to know what not to F*€k up for us good people trying to get things straight...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/8/16)

[QUOTE="Soutie, post: 412696, member: 7502" God alone knows there really isn't enough to go around.[/QUOTE]

Somebody forgot to tell our government that


----------

